# Hello All!



## V6 Convert(ible) (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Guys, just really a quick message to make myself known!

Having been a regular on the hugely popular Focus ST OC, I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys, and since I know relatively little about the Audi scene I'm sure you'll be hearing a lot from me over the coming weeks (I need to get some tuning advice asap!)

So anyway---HELLO!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

